# New Product: Makita 9227CB Rotary Polisher



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

A new product to us and added to the store today.

*The Makita Rotary 9227CB*​
More Details Here:

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10187

Price- £169.00

Cheers,

Johnny :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Good price :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

That is a good price john .....hmmmm do i need another machine


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok birthday pressie changed to a makita now!! Damm u opppypolosospspdoospsp!! lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Ok birthday pressie changed to a makita now!! Damm u opppypolosospspdoospsp!! lol


Thank you very much :thumb:

Johnnyopppypolosospspdoospsp


----------

